# cant see proper



## 2loons (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi we have been on the road now for a couple of weeks and as you can imagine our m/h is filthy with all salt and rain we are now in cornwall does anybody know of any where i can get it washed? our next stop is looe in cornwall tommorow.


----------

